# Life changes. Infill planes have to go! LJ's first!



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Some of you may have seen photos of the infill handplanes I have posted here over the years, some of them in Handplanes of Your Dreams or on my posts.

I had been collecting them for quite a while and recently my circumstances have changed, so I will be selling them all for roughly what I paid, not looking to make big bucks, just want others to enjoy and use them as I just do not have the time. I did not take the patina off of them, just used them or tried them out as I purchased them.

I wanted to offer them to my friends here before I post them on eBay. Here are a few photos i found easily, by no means is this all I will be selling…
































































They will be priced in Canadian funds, so that means anyone from the US can automatically take about 20% off due to the dollar exchange.

Many of them are custom made planes in the style of Spiers, Norrris etc, and function just as well or better.

I also have Spiers and Norris hand planes and a large collection of infill shoulder planes, most with rosewood infill, some with ebony, a few boxwood; all purchased directly from the UK. Ambitiously, I purchased from some of my contacts in the UK, a few infill planes which had damaged infill or broken handles, thinking I would find the time to repair them. That did not happen, so those are also available if you want a fixer-upper.

And, if anyone wants them all, I will make you a wonderful deal…

I am just starting (hasn't been an easy decision) to decide on a price for them, but if there is any one or anything in particular you would like, let me know. I probably have at least one.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my, look at the goodness. I hope all is well…


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Shane, just needing to change life focus…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, beautiful tools. It must be a very difficult decision indeed to part with them.


----------



## ADN (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry you have to sale,.....

Might be interested in a couple

Andy


----------



## pvl (May 5, 2017)

would like to see some more information- my planes need some more company!


----------



## pvl (May 5, 2017)

can you please send me a list?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

PM'd you


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I sent a PM as well.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

probably the easiest way to do this is send me a PM, I will give you my email address and I can send photos, much quicker.

Thanks for all your interest!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Justfine, I am sorry to hear that. But every change is a chance to make a fresh start, ten years ago I left most of my tools with a house I sold, I was simply used up at the time, since then many new paths has opened and I feel not at all a loss, more a gain.
Wish you a wonderful journey.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Mads, I think we sometimes think tend to think the worst.

This is nothing more than me looking at what I have not used or even touched in 2-3 years or more, and thinking others would benefit more than them collecting dust on my shelf!

I am moving slower, but don't bury me yet!

Thanks again for all the interest, trying to respond to all who sent me a message.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh.
I often get the desire to sell all the tools that are not use, to cut into the bone and just have the basics, so I know that feeling.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Adding more photos…

I have been really busy at work, but I will respond to everyone who has emailed me. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't have any kind of shoulder plane. Do you have one that's not too very pricey?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Everyone's description of "pricey" seems different…

The infill shoulder planes average about $200, a few of them will be a little less. Any particular size you are looking for? I have quite a few at 1 1/4 and 1 1/2".

Let me know, send me a PM and I can email you photos if you like with specific prices.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Fair enough comments!

A Stanley No 75 is the closest thing I have to a shoulder plane, and it's not very close.

I have no idea what width would be most useful. I understand that they are worth it, but with 5 children, I probably would hesitate to spend even $200. I seem to end up spending it anyway on a bunch of "cheap" stuff.

I'll probably have to resist the infills - and go for an old No 92 sometime.


----------

